# Грыжа и протрузия



## Хонгр (15 Янв 2016)

Здравствуйте. Год назад заболела спина. Пошел к врачу сделали мрт.занимаюсь боксом. Осенью начал снова тренироваться пока не беспокоит, но есть одно но. При наклонах не могу коснуться пола руками, не сгибая коленей. Такая же ситуация при сидячем положении( не могу коснуться пальцами рук пальцев ног, только если согнуть колени)


----------



## La murr (15 Янв 2016)

*Хонгр*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## AIR (15 Янв 2016)

Хонгр написал(а):


> При наклонах не могу коснуться пола руками, не сгибая коленей. Такая же ситуация при сидячем положении( не могу коснуться пальцами рук пальцев ног, только если согнуть колени


Длительная статическая нагрузка на мышцы позвоночника  (современный образ жизни) приводит к их ригидности  (скованности, уменьшения растяжимости и сократимости и т.д..)...  Бокс помощник в этом деле небольшой, нужно дополнить упражнениями по типу пилатеса, цигуна,  тайци  (что душе ближе)...


----------



## Хонгр (15 Янв 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Длительная статическая нагрузка на мышцы позвоночника  (современный образ жизни) приводит к их ригидности  (скованности, уменьшения растяжимости и сократимости и т.д..)...  Бокс помощник в этом деле небольшой, нужно дополнить упражнениями по типу пилатеса, цигуна,  тайци  (что душе ближе)...





AIR написал(а):


> Длительная статическая нагрузка на мышцы позвоночника  (современный образ жизни) приводит к их ригидности  (скованности, уменьшения растяжимости и сократимости и т.д..)...  Бокс помощник в этом деле небольшой, нужно дополнить упражнениями по типу пилатеса, цигуна,  тайци  (что душе ближе)...


Спасибо, а что можете сказать по поводу моего заключения?просто врачи толком ничего не объяснили. И можно ли сгибаться через боль чтобы разработать мышцы?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (15 Янв 2016)

Где снимки?


----------



## Хонгр (15 Янв 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Где снимки?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (15 Янв 2016)

Желательно пройти лечение у мануального терапевта.
Сгибаться "через боль" ненужно.
С боксом пока повременить.


----------



## Хонгр (15 Янв 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Желательно пройти лечение у мануального терапевта.
> Сгибаться "через боль" ненужно.
> С боксом пока повременить.


С учетом просмотренных снимков какой вывод вы можете сделать? Смогут ли рассосаться грыжи и может не все так страшно раз не беспокоит, если тренируюсь на равне со всеми. Может возможна ошибка врачей которые описывали снимок?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Янв 2016)

А раньше-то, доставали до пола?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Янв 2016)

Хонгр написал(а):


> С учетом просмотренных снимков какой вывод вы можете сделать? Смогут ли рассосаться грыжи и может не все так страшно раз не беспокоит, если тренируюсь на равне со всеми. Может возможна ошибка врачей которые описывали снимок?


У Гарринчи , нога короче на 7 см, а играл и лучше других.


----------



## Хонгр (15 Янв 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> У Гарринчи , нога короче на 7 см, а играл и лучше других.


Раньше доставал локтями, но боль в области поясницы  не даёт. Что можете сказать по поводу заключения? Посоветуйте пожалуйста что нибудь


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Янв 2016)

Хонгр написал(а):


> Раньше доставал локтями, но боль в области поясницы  не даёт. Что можете сказать по поводу заключения? Посоветуйте пожалуйста что нибудь


Описание соответствует снимкам.
Раз раньше могли, то причина в болезни.
Раз болезнь есть, то надо лечить.
Тему про направления и методы лечения, нашли?


----------

